# Young fishing addicted guy needing a ride



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

im new to pensacola, a military boy. i was born and raised in north carolina, fishing from the mountains all the way to the coast. I consider myself a experienced fisherman. im looking for good ole fishing buddies. i have some of my gear and would love to make some runs on a boat, i will help pay for fuel, bait, tackle, and i even clean the boat after every run. ill fish for anything and everything. if you dont have a boat ill surf fish with ya. just message me or give me a call (704)2134263


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to meet fishing buddies i suggest you go to the Wed. night meet ups. We have them at Gilligans Tiki Bar on Pensacola Beach and Tippy's in Pensacola. I doubt we will have a meet up this Wed. though!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> I doubt we will have a meet up this Wed. though!


*Hey now, that ain't right. 

I know you do not come out in the wind, but we sure the heck do!!!
*


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I am taking the boat tommorow Sun to look for Spanish and what not around the bay & pass.

Call me 554-3067

Tommy


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

LITECATCH said:


> If you want to meet fishing buddies i suggest you go to the Wed. night meet ups. We have them at Gilligans Tiki Bar on Pensacola Beach and Tippy's in Pensacola. I doubt we will have a meet up this Wed. though!


Wednesday's i'll be there Capt!


and Tommy sorry i didnt get to call you the navys got us to hurricane prep. just let me know when you are gonna make the run again im more then willing to make the trip!


----------

